# My thin, veiny boy.



## wanderinggypsy (Jul 26, 2005)

Moms of skinny kids, can you see your kids veins? I was watching my 8 year old ds getting dressed today and he sure is veiny. I guess it's just because he's such a beanpole there's not much fat to hide the veins in. Anyways I'd love to know my kid isn't the only veiny guy out there.


----------



## cyncyn (Nov 19, 2004)

Is his skin very fair too? DD and I both have visible veins; she is skinny but I am not







We both have fair skin that bruises easily.


----------



## wanderinggypsy (Jul 26, 2005)

Yes, he's pretty fair. I made the mistake of googling 'visible veins' and came up with a site about EHLERS-DANLOS SYNDROME, which kind of FREAKED me out.

Sometimes I hate google.


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

Well, my son isn't thin, but we are pale, and you can see some of his veins, but he's veiny in a different way. He has a HUGE jugular vein which just pops out of either side of his neck whenever he yells or laughs. I mean, when he's in the throws of a tantrum it looks like its just going to burst!


----------



## kamilla626 (Mar 18, 2004)

4.5 yr. old dd is tall, thin and fair-skinned. She has some blue-ish grey visible veins, esp. on her torso. She has even noticed, "hey, aren't those the hoses for my blood? Cool!"


----------



## abi&ben'smom (Oct 28, 2007)

My son and I are very pale and I always joke that we have see-through skin.


----------



## OakBerry (May 24, 2005)

My ds is thin and veiny too.
When he yells or cries the veins bulge out on his neck, it's a bit disconcerting sometimes. He also gets petechiae (little broken blood vessels) on his face when he cries really hard. That freaked me out the first time I saw it!


----------



## wanderinggypsy (Jul 26, 2005)

Thank you all so very much for sharing your 'vein anecdotes'!! MDC moms always ease my mind. Again, thanks!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mightymoo* 
Well, my son isn't thin, but we are pale, and you can see some of his veins, but he's veiny in a different way. *He has a HUGE jugular vein which just pops out of either side of his neck whenever he yells or laughs.* I mean, when he's in the throws of a tantrum it looks like its just going to burst!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *OakBerry* 
My ds is thin and veiny too.
*When he yells or cries the veins bulge out on his neck, it's a bit disconcerting sometimes.* He also gets petechiae (little broken blood vessels) on his face when he cries really hard. That freaked me out the first time I saw it!

My DS has this too. He is not really thin--- "average" I would guess, but boy does that vein pop out!


----------



## Xoe (Oct 28, 2007)

If you think your son is doing fine...just thin, then I'm sure seeing his veins is no problem. *On the other hand*....._If_ you think there might be a real problem, skip your pediatrician and take him to a pediatric gastrointerologist. People told me my DD was fine for the longest....only the tests from the gastro showed she had severe reflux and delayed stomach emptying caused by scar tissue that formed in her stomach (perhaps from a virus.) It's nice that people reassure moms of skinny children that everything's okay. But it's important to remember, sometimes children do actually have medical reasons for why they are thin.

xoe


----------

